# Sat 22/9 The Cook



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Under flattie directions from a pregnant woman I'm back to the Cook on Sat morning fisho's, all welcome to join in. Hopefully an early squid will also garnish a bag....the last I heard of Mushi's snap's they'd moved along somwhere towards the Bee. Early indications are the degree of diffculty for this one will be low, SE winds of 5 to 10 knots strengthening to 15 knots by the afternoon and swinging Easterly, but it'll need checking later. High tide around 10am, means a 6am launch  .


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll be out on one of those filthy big boats for the day (off st kilda) as part of my bucks night.

Hopefully we'll get on to some snapper or gummys.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Looking good Poddy still trying to decide as where but if i cant make my mind up ill be there. I might do a double and do Cook in the morning and maybe head down to Kirks in the arvo.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll be heading out from Warneet for a fish in the TINNY    with son Michael. But will do some good scouting around Poddy for a future kayak assult :twisted:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Tonight and Saturday 
Southwesterly winds 15/20 knots tending southerly tonight. Winds locally
reaching 25 knots with shower activity. Southerly winds easing overnight to
around 10 knots and tending south to southeasterly in the morning and east to
northeasterly at around 10 knots at night. Local afternoon sea breezes of 10 to
15 knots. Waves mainly half a metre or less although locally reaching 1m in the
north tonight.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

See you there for a 6am launch Poddy. Redfish and a friend are also going to join us.

Steve, I reckon a few stink boat trips per year are allowed. I average about 3 per year. 

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good luck lads. I'm all tied up casting to bi-pods.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

good luck gents. 
also, check out Geoff Wilson's latest report


----------

